# FLHX Storm



## Whitespider (Jan 9, 2014)

Where is that girl... it's been like a month... I'm a bit concerned.


----------



## olyman (Jan 9, 2014)

same que,spidey.....


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 9, 2014)

Prolly band camp...crazy mountain hippy biker chics...! 
No, you're right,  she ain't been around in a while, when on her page it doesn't even say when she was last seen.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 9, 2014)

Maybe she is just busy, she was a pretty tough lady. Could do most things guys can. And too she might have just needed a break. we all do every now and then. Hopefully she will be back soon.


----------



## Stlshrk (Jan 9, 2014)

Could be y2k14...


----------



## Gavman (Jan 9, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> Where is that girl... it's been like a month... I'm a bit concerned.


Was thinking the same thing a couple of days ago, usually she has some great input anf there have been a few threads worthy of her comments recently...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 9, 2014)

Gavman said:


> Was thinking the same thing a couple of days ago, usually she has some great input anf there have been a few threads worthy of her comments recently...


That last line I deleted wasn't very nice.opcorn:


----------



## Gavman (Jan 9, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> That last line I deleted wasn't very nice.opcorn:


Hmmmm, wasn't the intention by any means at all, sometimes humour is difficult to convey on the net, but I do know she has a great sense of humour, won't mention bars down the mountain again though


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 9, 2014)

Gavman said:


> Hmmmm, wasn't the intention by any means at all, sometimes humour is difficult to convey on the net, but I do know she has a great sense of humour, won't mention bars down the mountain again though


The bars and down the mountain was ok. the last part wasn't. but you are right, she does have a good sense of humor.


----------



## flyboy553 (Jan 9, 2014)

I been wondering the same thing too. She's fun to have around, for sure.

Ted


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 10, 2014)

Excellent poster and a true pioneer woman IMO


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 10, 2014)

Hopefully she's just busy from holidays and keeping the fire burning in "the mountains."


----------



## CTYank (Jan 10, 2014)

Betcha what's blocking her is the "triple-secret probation" some others of us got. Site was up, but we couldn't access it, because of some fudgery with dns, cookies or wtf. Had to msg webmaster to lift it.
Then, too, maybe she's miffed because I won't send her a Mueller maul as a freebie? LOL (Lots Of Luck) with that.  Anybody feeling hyper-generous? I like mine much too much.


----------



## Speed (Jan 10, 2014)

I've kinda been wondering, also. Hopefully all is well, and she's just been busy working on a holzhausen of epic proportions and doesn't want to give the secret out til she's done.


----------



## Vermonster (Jan 10, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> Where is that girl... it's been like a month... I'm a bit concerned.


Perhaps another "Staff" operative?  The art of theater and drama. Clicks galore $.


----------



## Vermonster (Jan 10, 2014)

There's so much subterfuge on this site I'm not sure what to believe. Whitespider........................


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 11, 2014)

Subterfuge... good word...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 12, 2014)

CTYank said:


> Betcha what's blocking her is the "triple-secret probation" some others of us got. Site was up, but we couldn't access it, because of some fudgery with dns, cookies or wtf. Had to msg webmaster to lift it.
> Then, too, maybe she's miffed because I won't send her a Mueller maul as a freebie? LOL (Lots Of Luck) with that.  Anybody feeling hyper-generous? I like mine much too much.



I can see she was here in Dec, after the new software. Other than that, I'm no help. Everything I see in her profile says she should be able to access.

Vermonster, I guarantee you there are no "Staff Operatives" here. There are comedians and button pushers galore that show up for free, even uninvited. Hell, if they're getting paid to post schlock, I'm holding out to get paid to ban em.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 15, 2014)

sent storm a pm 2 days ago but no reply. can a moderator (SS) look into anything?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 15, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> sent storm a pm 2 days ago but no reply. can a moderator (SS) look into anything?


Her last activity here was Dec, 4 2013. Hope she is ok.


----------



## philoshop (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd like to think she's touring the Peruvian Andes on her bike for an extended vacation.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 15, 2014)

I sent her an E-mail, hope she responds.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Mar 15, 2014)

I wish someone would have gotten a phone number from her where she could be reached. It's strange (at least to me) when a member you've been talking with for a while just up and drops off of the radar with no explanation. That happened with one of my friends on here. Anyone remember Mac88? When I first joined, he was all over the firewood forum, then poof, he just vanished. I still keep him in my friends list hoping he comes back one day.

Had to edit this part: I just clicked on his profile and his last logon was in January of this year. So he's still around, but not like he use to be....


----------



## Saddle Mander (Mar 19, 2014)

I clicked on this thread because I was just wondering where she's been then, boom, I saw this.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 19, 2014)

Saddle Mander said:


> I clicked on this thread because I was just wondering where she's been then, boom, *I saw this*.


Saw what?


----------



## Saddle Mander (Mar 19, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Saw what?



Saw this "Where is FLHX Storm" thread.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 19, 2014)

Saddle Mander said:


> Saw this "Where is FLHX Storm" thread.


I sent her an E-mail two days ago and no response yet.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Mar 20, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> I sent her an E-mail two days ago and no response yet.


 
Hopefully you hear something soon.


----------



## autoimage (Mar 20, 2014)

pennsywoodburnr said:


> I wish someone would have gotten a phone number from her where she could be reached. It's strange (at least to me) when a member you've been talking with for a while just up and drops off of the radar with no explanation. That happened with one of my friends on here. Anyone remember Mac88? When I first joined, he was all over the firewood forum, then poof, he just vanished. I still keep him in my friends list hoping he comes back one day.
> 
> Had to edit this part: I just clicked on his profile and his last logon was in January of this year. So he's still around, but not like he use to be....


I liked mac88 posts


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Mar 20, 2014)

I do not mean to derail the thread but what happened to Avalancher? he was on here a lot also and I think he ended up getting lime disease and haven't seen him since?


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 20, 2014)

A.S.Woodchucker said:


> I do not mean to derail the thread but what happened to Avalancher? he was on here a lot also and I think he ended up getting lime disease and haven't seen him since?



Good question. His profile says "last seen" on Feb 3, 2014. If I recall correctly, I think he's of the members who disappears for a while when busy.

Maybe he's pursuing a movie deal for one of his racier stories.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 20, 2014)

Storm is a woman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 21, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Storm is a woman
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was referring to Avalancher. Sorry that I wasn't clear about that.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Mar 21, 2014)

autoimage said:


> I liked mac88 posts


 
Me too man.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2014)

That gal has to much wood to stack for a vacation. Y'all know she's all about survival and work. But I do enjoy her input. She talks like a real woman looking out after herself and not some man hating feminist. Fun to have on around. Wait, what if she got married?


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 21, 2014)

As unfortunate as it would be, I hope it is something simple like disconnected internet, not serious issues. Maybe she is on a road trip- sick of this winter.


----------



## slowp (Mar 21, 2014)

Preston said:


> That gal has to much wood to stack for a vacation. Y'all know she's all about survival and work. But I do enjoy her input. She talks like a real woman looking out after herself and not some man hating feminist. Fun to have on around. Wait, what if she got married?


 
Oh fiddle dee dee Preston, sugar honeybuns. Just cause I've not been one of your stereotypes, you decide to hate. Maybe she decided there are more interesting and productive things to do in life? Maybe wearing all them hoop skirts is tiring?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2014)

Now where in tarnation did you come from slowp? How is it you show up when things are so smooth and calm. But the really funny thing, you go away and just watch the threads, and see what gives a hoot what you do. You've made so many friends on here, but googledit ain't countable.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 21, 2014)

Preston said:


> Now where in tarnation did you come from slowp? How is it you show up when things are so smooth and calm. But the really funny thing, you go away and just watch the threads, and see what gives a hoot what you do. You've made so many friends on here, but googledit ain't countable.


Can ya feel the love there ?


----------



## olyman (Mar 21, 2014)

Preston said:


> Now where in tarnation did you come from slowp? How is it you show up when things are so smooth and calm. But the really funny thing, you go away and just watch the threads, and see what gives a hoot what you do. You've made so many friends on here, but googledit ain't countable.


----------



## Saddle Mander (Mar 21, 2014)

slowp said:


> Maybe she decided there are more interesting and productive things to do in life?



No. It doesn't work like that.

You can log off anytime you like, but you can NEVER LEAVE!


----------



## slowp (Mar 21, 2014)

Preston said:


> Now where in tarnation did you come from slowp? How is it you show up when things are so smooth and calm. But the really funny thing, you go away and just watch the threads, and see what gives a hoot what you do. You've made so many friends on here, but googledit ain't countable.


 
Sorry, shug, but I don't understand your jargon. My friends are who I socialize with in real life. Who or is it whom, I have known for decades. The internet is a bit shallow for little ol' me. I just feel a need to correct the female stereotypes that abound. Shame on us girls who worked at better paying, male dominated jobs. Oh, the humanity!
Let us return to the good ol' days of having the choice of being a school teacher, a prostitute, or getting married. 


Now don't get yer boxers in a bunch but I gotta phone some real friends and see if we are going skiing, or not. Of course, the internet is so much better than actually going up into the sun and snow, and slapping boards on my dainty feet, don't you think so hunny?


----------



## 7hpjim (Mar 21, 2014)

welcome to the arborist we-eb site
such a lovey place
such a lovely place


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2014)

Now you got me really confused? How'd you know I wear boxers?


----------



## Saddle Mander (Mar 21, 2014)

Preston said:


> Now you got me really confused? How'd you know I wear boxers?



YOU'RE confused??? I'm REALLY confused!

How did we go from "Where's FLHX?" to "guess my underwear" ???????????


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't wear underwear... well... except for the long-johns in winter.
*


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 21, 2014)

Saddle Mander said:


> YOU'RE confused??? I'm REALLY confused!
> 
> How did we go from "Where's FLHX?" to "guess my underwear" ???????????


Agreed.


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 21, 2014)

Boxers sounds better than tightey whiteys in an intellectual conversation.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 21, 2014)

hey guys and gals lets keep this thread to what is is about. a fellow member who we all liked and haven't heard from in a while. have a great day.BTW there's some good pics over in WTF.


----------



## Dale (Mar 21, 2014)

Such vitriol is typically reserved for the Chainsaw, or "Professional Tree Trimmer Dude" forums. Now I know what I DIDN'T miss from AS over the year or so.


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 21, 2014)

Are you a non conforming woman too?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 21, 2014)

Dale said:


> Such vitriol is typically reserved for the Chainsaw, or "Professional Tree Trimmer Dude" forums. Now I know what I DIDN'T miss from AS over the year or so.



No, someone left the gate open in Political and a few of the animals escaped. It's probably a good thing for them that I turned in my keys.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 21, 2014)

*L-O-L ‼*


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 21, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> *L-O-L ‼*


 SAME HERE.!!!!


----------



## blades (Mar 21, 2014)

Cabin fever seems to be running rampant around here.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 21, 2014)

thank you for the dislike preston. my first one in 1800 posts. musta hit a nerve. don't cha just love it when you know i'm.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 21, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> I don't wear underwear... well... except for the long-johns in winter.
> *



I wear em but its usually something exotic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihly dan (Mar 21, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> I don't wear underwear... well... except for the long-johns in winter.
> *


 Where is the puking yellow head thing.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> thank you for the dislike preston. my first one in 1800 posts. musta hit a nerve. don't cha just love it when you know i'm.




Just wondering what you would say.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 21, 2014)

I could wear those with my chaps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 21, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I wear em but its usually something exotic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote


----------



## cantoo (Mar 21, 2014)

Gotta be smart to be a teacher, pretty or cheap to be a prostitute, and either pretty or rich to get married. How many years did you say you worked worked at the better paying, male dominated job?
I hope FLHX Storm comes back too, she posted some good pics and provided good information. And I really don't care if a poster is a man or a woman as long as they post useful info or comments. Sometimes when reading a thread a person just needs to skip over it and carry on, some people just can't do that.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 21, 2014)

The Lady was a hard working woman, How many women you know that does what she could do. She had some awesome pics and stories of how she done it. I hope nothing is wrong. It's been four days since the E-mail and nothing.


----------



## olyman (Mar 21, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> The Lady was a hard working woman, How many women you know that does what she could do. She had some awesome pics and stories of how she done it. I hope nothing is wrong. It's been four days since the E-mail and nothing.


 esp after she said she went thru a bad motorcycle accident...


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 21, 2014)

Many people (including and especially women) disagree about what "feminism" or "modern feminism" should be and whether certain manifestations have gone too far or not far enough. This, however, is a topic for the political forum, IMO. Let's leave it there.

As for being away from AS for a while, I'm not too concerned unless I hear something concrete. For instance, I was away for a while when my father was in the hospital. On another occasion, I had a lot of work to do away from timber & firewood. Yet another time I came down with MRSA pneumonia, which kept me away from a lot of activity for a couple months.


----------



## GeeVee (Mar 21, 2014)

Stripes, 1981- Bill Murray


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 21, 2014)

Our best crane operator is a woman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacklocst (Mar 21, 2014)

I have friends who are women.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> No, someone left the gate open in Political and a few of the animals escaped. It's probably a good thing for them that I turned in my keys.



Well said. Their message is the same wherever they go.

One of the best Cat-skinners I know is a woman. She has a sister almost as good as she is. Both of them cut grade by eye better than some of the guys do with survey stakes. And I'm not talking about flat ground tiny-timber play Cats either. I think the smallest Cat they have is a D6 and they're usually on 8s or 9s. Those two gals are the ones we want when we're pioneering a road along a cliff or anything involving steep ground.
And for you guys out there that scoff at women doing a job like that because it's not traditionally feminine..they're both married, have kids, and they're good cooks besides.


----------



## cantoo (Mar 21, 2014)

Some of the people I would most like to spent a week on a deserted island with are women. There is nothing wrong with women in the workplace, in fact I've been with a few women in the workplace and they did great.


----------



## kodiak (Mar 21, 2014)

Just thought I'd add that my wife is a woman and I'd have it no other way.


----------



## stihly dan (Mar 21, 2014)

How is being self reliant anything like working in the trades? Just because I can bake cookies does not mean I can, or should, or want, to be a baker. I have seen many nice competent trades women, but they are not that womanly. I have seen many competent professional men, and they aren't that manly. To each there own, to each there preference, there is someone out there for everyone. Oh ya, Storm was awesome.


----------



## slowp (Mar 22, 2014)

stihly dan said:


> How is being self reliant anything like working in the trades? Just because I can bake cookies does not mean I can, or should, or want, to be a baker. I have seen many nice competent trades women, but they are not that womanly. I have seen many competent professional men, and they aren't that manly. To each there own, to each there preference, there is someone out there for everyone. Oh ya, Storm was awesome.


 
That's just it. Why should I be womanly while working at a dirty, sweaty, hard job? Must I wear eye make up and appear feminine? Wear tight clothes? Or should I dress like the guys, in clothes that are appropriate for the job?

Somebody wanted to know how long I worked at it? 32 years. Started out on a tree planting crew. Then got a job and you'll love this, because the Forest Service had to hire women, and that's what I was told. I was told to only plan on working that one summer because we would not be able to do the job and they could get rid of us. I was 20, and it was 1976. Well, we could keep up with the boys and get the same production, and we were not gotten rid of. Then repeated marking and cruising and fire fighting. I had one job where we got dumped out of a helicopter occasionally to go find plots in the woods. We had some long hike outs and I wasn't so good at that.
Then I got some good boots, and things were better. I still can rarely buy work boots off the shelf. Gotta have them made.

Let me see, then got my first permanent job--insurance available on another timber marking and cruising crew. I also was the first woman to work more than an hour on a thinning crew. That was running a saw all day thinning trees out, day after day. I kept up with the guys after a week of trying to figure out how. I found out just a few years ago that they had a betting pool on how many hours I'd last on the first day. We'd thin in the late winter/early spring or late fall, when the snow was too deep to mark timber.

Then moved to a higher paying gig basically doing the same thing. Then got the most interesting job as what the loggers call, The Forester and checked logging operations --that was during the days when the old growth was hitting the ground and there was very little skidder logging going on here--it was mostly high lead (yarder). Had a few close calls because we were pretty much just given several folders with contracts and told to go out and check on stuff. Repeat with some moving around the country and a stint as a road engineer, which I was not good at so went back to forester work when logging started up a bit more and the retirements started hitting big time. I got tired of long walks or a long time spent wielding a pulaski (that's a fire tool with an axe blade on one side and a narrow hoey thing on the other side of the blade) so I got certified as a bucker. I'd go clear the brush out of a road if I had a couple hours after walking and checking logging units.

My feet went bad and it started taking longer to heal up after twisting ankles and stuff. The hooktenders (loggers who rig up the trees) were getting younger and I was getting older. I reached the age when I could retire, and I did. Here's a picture from one of the last units I worked on, and I didn't really consider this to be horribly steep ground, we had steeper.


Yes, I have a chip on my shoulder. You would too. A few of the men in the Forest Service were awful. Funny, the loggers actually behaved more professionally. That's kind of backwards as to what you would think.

Is that enough?

More pictures. Fat little old me bucking some alder out of a road. I enjoyed going out once in a while with the road crew after storms. My clothes are much too clean. That's Twinkle, the work saw I used.







Oh, I cut my firewood as do most retired folks around here. One of my projects right now is TSI (timber stand improvement) on my little chunk of land. I am dumping the ratty alders and cutting them up for firewood. They are leaning, as most alder does, and I just do what I've learned from loggers, make the face cut deep, and make the back cut fast. They are not big, they are not impressive, they are ratty alders. They go where they lean.



That's it.


----------



## Preston (Mar 22, 2014)

That's just what I was thinking. You wear tight skirts and make up, would that really help. Attitude is attitude. Nothing would change. You probably fit just right where you are. So why would you ever try to be something you're not. Just a "fat little old you" is what you are so why be anything else. That is unless it matters.


----------



## slowp (Mar 22, 2014)

Preston said:


> That's just what I was thinking. You wear tight skirts and make up, would that really help. Attitude is attitude. Nothing would change. You probably fit just right where you are. So why would you ever try to be something you're not. Just a "fat little old you" is what you are so why be anything else. That is unless it matters.


 
Because having guys like you accusing and questioning and condemning what you assume via the internet, you've never even met me, or Storm, is tiresome and obnoxious.
Keep your stereotypes to yourself. 

What are your woods credentials? How do you justify any advice you've given on here? How do we know you are who you claim to be? You might could be one of them pretty boys for all we know. Not that it matters. Are you an internet psychologist? See, it works both ways. Oh my, you might could be a lumberjack!!


----------



## firebrick43 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Well said. Their message is the same wherever they go.
> 
> One of the best Cat-skinners I know is a woman. She has a sister almost as good as she is. Both of them cut grade by eye better than some of the guys do with survey stakes. And I'm not talking about flat ground tiny-timber play Cats either. I think the smallest Cat they have is a D6 and they're usually on 8s or 9s. Those two gals are the ones we want when we're pioneering a road along a cliff or anything involving steep ground.
> And for you guys out there that scoff at women doing a job like that because it's not traditionally feminine..they're both married, have kids, and they're good cooks besides.



I know in the strip mines that a lot of the companies are hiring mostly women to drive the large haul trucks my company sells to them. When your truck hauls 400 tons and has 4500 hp on tap horsing them around not only tweaks frames and breaks axles but running over a 2 1/2 service truck is not that uncommon(and not realizing you did it!). They have found that generally women drive more conservatively and the bottom line is better as there is less downtime(20,000$ an hour in lost revenue) and less maintenance cost(a tire cost 50,000). The tires are very sensitive to load, speed, and haul road conditions. A lot of mine had problems with men driving to fast loaded even though they were told not to. 

The cabs have 2" steel floors ( or a plate below the cab) because several decades ago someone unfortunately found out that 1" was not thick enough to protect them from a tire blow out. 

Standard required legalize.. The above statements are of my own opinion and not of my employer.


----------



## kevin j (Mar 23, 2014)

slowp said:


> That's just it. Why should I be womanly while working at a dirty, sweaty, hard job? Must I wear eye make up and appear feminine? Wear tight clothes? Or should I dress like the guys, in clothes that are appropriate for the job?
> 
> Somebody wanted to know how long I worked at it? 32 years. Started out on a tree planting crew. Then got a job and you'll love this, because the Forest Service had to hire women, and that's what I was told. I was told to only plan on working that one summer because we would not be able to do the job and they could get rid of us. I was 20, and it was 1976. Well, we could keep up with the boys and get the same production, and we were not gotten rid of. Then repeated marking and cruising and fire fighting. I had one job where we got dumped out of a helicopter occasionally to go find plots in the woods. We had some long hike outs and I wasn't so good at that.
> Then I got some good boots, and things were better. I still can rarely buy work boots off the shelf. Gotta have them made.
> ...


I thought Twinkle and Barbie saws were yours. Not get to keep either?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 23, 2014)

kevin j said:


> I thought Twinkle and Barbie saws were yours. Not get to keep either?


 
The Twinkle saw belonged to her employer. The Barbie saw is hers.


----------



## slowp (Mar 23, 2014)

Twinkle is the gubmint saw and has been passed on to a young forester guy. Twinkle is still at work and running. I bought the Barbie saw, separately for me. At the time, the saw shop was having an unadvertised sale on 440s and both were reasonably priced. Twinkle rode around unprotected in the back of my work pickup day after day. That's a lot of bouncing around. Those are tough saws, me thinks.

Oh, on my last day of work, I covered Twinkle in Hello Kitty stickers.


----------



## cantoo (Mar 23, 2014)

I must be a little thick tonight. I don't see what Preston posted that is so bad. He quoted what she typed? I guess I have no class either.

From her post - More pictures. Fat little old me bucking some alder out of a road. I enjoyed going out once in a while with the road crew after storms. My clothes are much too clean. That's Twinkle, the work saw I used.
Anybody hear from FLHX Storm yet?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2014)

cantoo said:


> I must be a little thick tonight. I don't see what Preston posted that is so bad. He quoted what she typed? I guess I have no class either.
> 
> From her post - More pictures. Fat little old me bucking some alder out of a road. I enjoyed going out once in a while with the road crew after storms. My clothes are much too clean. That's Twinkle, the work saw I used.
> *Anybody hear from FLHX Storm yet*?


Still no response from the e-mail.


----------



## slowp (Mar 23, 2014)

I am "her", and I'm just tryin' to write in the way you good ol' boys seem to think we should, shug. If you don't get it, whatever. Preston has been trying to do the usual labeling of somebody he don't know.

Maybe Storm's computer broke down. Mine sure has been trying to do so. Maybe she is tired of boyland? That too, can happen.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah... and maybe it as simple as she met a new guy... who owns a Harley...
*


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Mar 24, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> Yeah... and maybe it as simple as she met a new guy... who owns a Harley...
> *


 

If I remember right, I think part of the criteria a man of hers had to meet, was being able to operate a chainsaw proficiently. Otherwise it was a deal breaker. At least I vaguely remember that in one of her posts.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 24, 2014)

He would have to own a Harley too.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Mar 24, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> He would have to own a Harley too.


 

Of course. Absolutely. That one was a no brainer. Can't see her enjoying a ride out in the hills with someone on a HonSuzi YTR1650 Touring model.


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 24, 2014)

Maybe this was her add I saw on CL - Would like to meet male that enjoys riding bikes and cutting wood. Harley and Stihl preferred. Must send photo of bike and chainsaw.


----------



## cantoo (Mar 24, 2014)

No I think her ad said "must have a Harley, a Stihl and big wood" not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Saddle Mander (Jun 30, 2014)

Still no FLHX sightings?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 30, 2014)

Nope, she has never e-mailed me back. Think she has moved on.


----------



## Preston (Jun 30, 2014)

I do miss her. She was fun to chat with. A woman that knows she's a woman, does what she has to do to survive, and not have to bad mouth an individual because it may be of the male variety. Quite a woman in my book.


----------



## svk (Jun 30, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Nope, she has never e-mailed me back. Think she has moved on.



It's interesting/surprising that she wouldn't respond to a friend if she is ok.


----------



## olyman (Jun 30, 2014)

Preston said:


> I do miss her. She was fun to chat with. A woman that knows she's a woman, does what she has to do to survive, and not have to bad mouth an individual because it may be of the male variety. Quite a woman in my book.


 dang straight. and didn't agree with a certain other..................


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 30, 2014)

svk said:


> It's interesting/surprising that she wouldn't respond to a friend if she is ok.


Yeah, I hope she is oK. But we will probably never know.


----------



## svk (Jun 30, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah, I hope she is oK. But we will probably never know.


I enjoyed her posts, any idea why she left?

I took a sabatical from here when the servers were down continuously and noticed several others did the same but didn't come back, not sure if this was the case with her.


----------



## svk (Jan 10, 2015)

Never showed, eh? That's too bad, hope she's ok.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 10, 2015)

Nope never heard nothing.


----------



## Preston (Jan 10, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Nope never heard nothing.




My I pray she didn't go and get herself hurt. She was so independent.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, me too. I hope she didn't wreck the bike and got hurt.


----------



## svk (Jan 10, 2015)

Anybody get her real name to check obits?


----------



## 1project2many (Jan 10, 2015)

It took a little bit of looking but I can say she's still alive and still posting on other forums. 63 years old in August and posting about changing her own tires... definitely hasn't lost her independence. I don't know about posting links to her posts elsewhere, though. You know, if she's not posting here there may be a reason. And it's not like she made a point of giving out information to encourage off list contact...

But definitely not ready for the obits.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 10, 2015)

The woods here in NZ need more slowp's. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## olyman (Jan 10, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> The woods here in NZ need more slowp's. That's all I'm saying.


 slow,, and flhx,,weren't even the same.....not even on the same planet.............


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 10, 2015)

I stacked my piles in holzhausens because of flhx. Slowp, well I agree with her 1% of the time.........


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 10, 2015)

1project2many said:


> It took a little bit of looking but I can say she's still alive and still posting on other forums. 63 years old in August and posting about changing her own tires... definitely hasn't lost her independence. I don't know about posting links to her posts elsewhere, though. You know, if she's not posting here there may be a reason. And it's not like she made a point of giving out information to encourage off list contact...
> 
> But definitely not ready for the obits.


well that's good news, You think you could PM her on that site and tell her we miss her here.


----------



## Gavman (Jan 10, 2015)

Well thats great news, thanks for looking her up, hope she decides to come back....


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm just happy she wasn't injured on her bike. At her age, hell, even mine, a spill on a bike is tough to recover from. Thanks for finding that out 1Project2Many!


----------



## Preston (Jan 11, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> I stacked my piles in holzhausens because of flhx. Slowp, well I agree with her 1% of the time.........




If you agreed with that for 1% of the time that's extreme in itself.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## olyman (Jan 11, 2015)

Preston said:


> If you agreed with that for 1% of the time that's extreme in itself.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, I was shocked myself! It was about not ever thinking splittin wood. Believe me the rest of the time....


----------



## ReggieT (Sep 14, 2015)

pennsywoodburnr said:


> I wish someone would have gotten a phone number from her where she could be reached. It's strange (at least to me) when a member you've been talking with for a while just up and drops off of the radar with no explanation. That happened with one of my friends on here. Anyone remember Mac88? When I first joined, he was all over the firewood forum, then poof, he just vanished. I still keep him in my friends list hoping he comes back one day.
> 
> Had to edit this part: I just clicked on his profile and his last logon was in January of this year. So he's still around, but not like he use to be....


Mac88 is still kicking...I chat with him via e-mail about every other month.
Hillbilly Redneck...is missed kinda!


----------

